

Ask HN: How does one increase their reputation on SO - dpweb

Trying to kill two birds here about interesting technologies - with an experiment.<p>I&#x27;d like to better understand 1) Github pull requests for document editing&#x2F;collab, the examples seem very interesting - and 2) what it takes to get more rep on SO.<p>Not &quot;write good answers&quot;..  Everybody knows that. I&#x27;m talking about the unwritten rules that maximize the time spent in gaining points.  Max the time spent helping others, if you must look at it that way.  SO points is very interesting to me as a currency, they do have value and alot of expensive devs time is spent in earning them.<p>If you have any really smart, helpful tips please join this experiment via pull request to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;dpweb&#x2F;Getting-Reputation-on-Stack-Overflow<p>They should be white hat, in that they don&#x27;t break terms of service or game the system directly, such as create a bunch of fake acocunts and upvote your own stuff, etc..<p>Thx,
======
lutusp
> If you have any really smart, helpful tips please join this experiment via
> pull request to [https://github.com/dpweb/Getting-Reputation-on-Stack-
> Overflo...](https://github.com/dpweb/Getting-Reputation-on-Stack-Overflow)

This is a classic example of self-reference -- the answer to your question is
buried in your question. The way to "get more rep" on SO is to provide "really
smart, helpful tips" with some steadiness and reliability. Or be funny. Or
both.

It's very simple, not rocket science.

~~~
dpweb
Will use another example. Getting to the front page of HN. How does one max
the probability their article on the front page of HN? Submit interesting
content. OK great. How do I get more traffic to my blog? Write good content.
Those aren't useful answers. They're true, but everyone knows that already.
Good content is a factor (among many - is my theory).

People have done (imo) pretty in-depth studies and research on the best day,
time, subject lines, who submits - gives you the best probability you'll be on
the front page. I'm just applying that concept to SO.

Maybe it makes absolutely no difference what day/time I post to HN. Same could
be for SO, I would like to see proof before I accept that as fact. It's an
experiment. Thanks for the feedback tho.

~~~
lutusp
> Submit interesting content. OK great. How do I get more traffic to my blog?
> Write good content. Those aren't useful answers. They're true, but everyone
> knows that already.

Okay, but do you realize what you're saying? If you don't want to hear that
you need to produce more interesting content to win readers over, then you're
asking for ways to play the system -- methods that go beyond (or beneath) the
traditional approaches.

> Those aren't useful answers.

Yes, for a sufficiently broad definition of "useful", one that includes, or
possibly requires, cute cat pictures.

